# Rare Spotted Leopard Shepherd...



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Not really...This dog is actually advertised as a mix but what a cool looking dog! It's things like this that make me wonder about the Panda Shepherds...

http://gainesville.craigslist.org/pet/1302309395.html


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

These are pictures from 2007/2008 of my MIL and FILs dog named Dingo. A Catahula (sp?) and Australian Shepherd.



















Cool looking dogs, but there is something about Australian Sheps that kinda freak me out...dont know why. Maybe cuz 1 attacked my Dobie and I am holding a grudge.


----------



## GSDLVR76 (Aug 6, 2007)

They both are very pretty and eye catching!


----------



## northwoodsGSD (Jan 30, 2006)

The top one def. look like it has some catahoula init. Cool looking dogs.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

They are both cool looking.

Mandalay, 

Who said that the dog in your post was Catahoula and Aussie? Is that just a guess?

Reason I ask is that neither bred has erect ears. STILL a super cool looking dog no matter what the mix.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Beautiful dog!


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

we had an aussie/pit mix with that exact coloring! except he had short hair and floppy ears. otherwise, looked exactly the same!


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BlackGSDThey are both cool looking.
> 
> Mandalay,
> 
> ...


I had asked that, too. My MILs SIL has Dingo's sister and her ears flop like an Aussie and she is MUCH smaller than he is. Even her coat is Aussie-ish. Dingo is not much smaller than Mandalay and she is 26.5" and 94lbs...I would guess him to be 24" and 75-80 lbs (he has been getting a little chubby in his golden years







). His sister is Aussie sized...and more petitely built.

It just occurred to me, though....bitches can get pregnant by more than one male, can't they? I just wonder if mom dog wasnt playing the field?


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

Looks like a german koolie to me.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Mandalay
> 
> It just occurred to me, though....bitches can get pregnant by more than one male, can't they? I just wonder if mom dog wasnt playing the field?


Yep they CAN!

Either way, STILL a heck of a cool looking dog.

I always thought it would be cool to have a Catahoula/GSD mix. (I have had registered Catahoulas in the past. As well as having GSDs for 30 years.) But I don't want one bad enough to MAKE some!





















THAT is just wrong!


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: northwoodsGSDThe top one def. look like it has some catahoula init. Cool looking dogs.


I read your post and wondered
"how the heck can you know it's deaf?"








I'm off for more obviously needed coffee. Those dogs are gorgeous.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BlackGSD But I don't want one bad enough to MAKE some!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh why not with all the labradoodles and shitzoodles...










You could call it a Shepahoula


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: JKlatskyNot really...This dog is actually advertised as a mix but what a cool looking dog! It's things like this that make me wonder about the Panda Shepherds...
> 
> http://gainesville.craigslist.org/pet/1302309395.html


That dog is GORGEOUS! I wish I was in Florida... She sounds really sweet too.









That 'merle'/harlequin type coloration is one of my favorite coat colors/patterns...

Someday I am going to get a harlequin Beauceron:


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

German ******

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koolie

http://www.coolieregistry.com/IGCS.html

Very cool dogs!!


----------

